# Roaring Mouse break in - stolen bikes (X-post from MTBR)



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Please check this thread out. A great local shop got hit. Keep your eyes open.

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/roaring-mouse-break-stolen-bikes-roll-call-784479.html


Thanks


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

That sucks...I love Roaring Mouse and they helped me out when my ride was lifted. Thanks for the info...


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

MTBR has been updated w/ video and Pics of the POS humans, I mean the theives.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I like that place too. Only place that had the particular Tifosi's I wanted.

Guys got off with quite the loot, hope they get caught and publicly humiliated.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hope they're caught. Sorry to hear about this.


----------

